# What is Rep Power



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Under my screen name is Rep Power, what is Rep Power and the Number associated with it?


----------



## gmf1minion (May 7, 2011)

If you make a good post people can give you rep  It's the little scales at the bottom left of a post window, you can click it and add to someones rep and give a reason why.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Oh! 




I guess I'll have to stop posting nonsense.


----------



## ryan s (Dec 19, 2006)

It seems like (and someone correct me if it's not this way) it's set up in the fairly uncommon vB method. 

If it's a "laissez-faire" set up, you get _x_ points for reaching a post milestone, and _x_ rep for membership longevity, and the rest is peer-added or deducted. I have seen another forum set it up so that a long post gets more points than just "post count +1." This is the way it seems set up here...make a short post, rep doesn't move. Make a long post with multiple quotes, and watch it go up by 1 or more points. And longevity + post count = higher starting rep.

It also seems it's *super *easy to lose or gain rep here...especially since it's anonymous.

Just my observations...


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

It's a way for people to judge the legitimacy of your posts... just like iTrader... 

If you have a high rep, people like what you say enough and agree with it enough, to be compelled to hit the "like" button... 

At the same time, act like a frikkin TOOL and end up with a ton of red boxes under your name... which to me, kinda blows the validity of your posts out of the water... 

A month ago, I was in the red, now, not so much... it ebbs and flows like the tide... with over 7000 post here, I'm not concerned about it all that much, but to noobs, I think it's pretty wise to use it.. I use it, give people Rep.. especially the new guys that are SMART about things.. 

Being on the green side is best though...


----------



## Phreaxer (Oct 8, 2005)

I dont see any reason the rep meter matters. Itrade is more important in my opinion (saying that with a 0 is almost hypocritical, I know)... It seems odd that rep can be manipulated so easily by someone with an agenda... If I didn't like someone, could I just go "negative rep" all their posts? Is there a limit? Same goes for a friend, could I bump their rep up by just blanketing their posts? If anyone wants to try the latter, it's spelled p-h-r-e-a-x-e-r.  :thumbsup:


----------



## ryan s (Dec 19, 2006)

The way it's set up, yes, you could have an agenda and only the mods would know by looking through your received rep record. 

And would any care to look into it in the case of abuse? I don't know.


----------



## regxjin (Apr 9, 2011)

what the hell.. someone give me some reps.
I'm lonely... damnit...


----------



## Phreaxer (Oct 8, 2005)

there you go.


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

Is that what that thing is....I see.


----------



## ryan s (Dec 19, 2006)

regxjin said:


> what the hell.. someone give me some reps.
> I'm lonely... damnit...


11 green boxes but a 0 number...so there must be a minimum post count to have a number greater than 0...


----------



## Phreaxer (Oct 8, 2005)

val69 said:


> bump


:stupid: :lol:


----------



## ryan s (Dec 19, 2006)

Someone's cruising to 50 posts 

Also found this hilarious...


val69 said:


> I'm new.....what does Bump mean?


6 "bump" posts since that post yesterday! :laugh:


----------



## Phreaxer (Oct 8, 2005)

the real question is what junk is he trying to offload? Fordrock? WoodKen?


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

Back in the day some customers came to the place I installed at and wanted Kentwood, and nothing else.


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

val69 said:


> Trying to buy audio gear.....Need the 50 post to let eveyoone know what type of gear I want.
> Almost there!


Quit posting ********.... There are many threads that you could contribute to without acting like a tool.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

val69 said:


> Trying to buy audio gear.....Need the 50 post to let eveyoone know what type of gear I want.
> Almost there!


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

Do "bump" posts 
generate red boxes?

:thinking2:


----------



## ryan s (Dec 19, 2006)

val69 said:


> Here's my list


If you can't make a thread, why should you be allowed to post your list...and post it outside the correct forum? 










Protip: This isn't the first time people have tried to circumvent the rules to their advantage.



sqshoestring said:


> Do "bump" posts
> generate red boxes?
> 
> :thinking2:


They do when you click the little scale icon under the post and select which kind of rep you want to leave :biggrinflip:


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

After all that... and I still don't fully understand how the system works and what the green boxes amount to. Personally it doesn't matter. I just enjoy teaching and learning when it comes to car audio. Nothing beats a good discussion or breaking it down to noobs in a fashion they can understand & apply. No rep needed for that..


----------



## 96jimmyslt (Jan 31, 2011)

Was wondering this recently as well...

Now I can give people rep for good posts!


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

I thought this thread funny cause the day before I saw that my rep was higher and was wondering what that was all about. The funny part is I'm effing retarded! Who the hell boosted my rep up?! Lol, Is it still 3 greens? I can't see it through tapatalk.


----------



## 96jimmyslt (Jan 31, 2011)

Fricasseekid said:


> I thought this thread funny cause the day before I saw that my rep was higher and was wondering what that was all about. The funny part is I'm effing retarded! Who the hell boosted my rep up?! Lol, Is it still 3 greens? I can't see it through tapatalk.


You have 5 green dots and a score of 281, higher than I have, and I have more posts.

So you must have better posts.

I think (as said above) you get more rep points the more posts you have.

So it will automatically go up, and then give you a little boost for every time someone gives you rep points.


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

96jimmyslt said:


> You have 5 green dots and a score of 281, higher than I have, and I have more posts.
> 
> So you must have better posts.
> 
> ...


Maybe I just give advice to people dumber than me.... 
LMAO


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

No offense intended....


----------



## mires (Mar 5, 2011)

Because of this thread, I can't stop looking at everyone's rep power now. Thanks a lot guy!


----------



## 96jimmyslt (Jan 31, 2011)

mires said:


> Because of this thread, I can't stop looking at everyone's rep power now. Thanks a lot guy!


+rep because I feel bad about that!


----------



## mires (Mar 5, 2011)

96jimmyslt said:


> +rep because I feel bad about that!


Nice! My plan is working. Muahahaha :devil:


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

Nobody ever said we didn't like retarded people here.


Lol


----------



## jfrosty42 (Jul 4, 2009)

I used the search feature to find this thread!



edit: I just noticed if you hover over the green things with your mouse, it has some witty remark about how many you have. "jfrosty42 is on a distinguished road" or "sqshoestring will become famous soon enough" and so on...


----------



## 96jimmyslt (Jan 31, 2011)

jfrosty42 said:


> I used the search feature to find this thread!


Good job, +rep


----------



## jfrosty42 (Jul 4, 2009)

96jimmyslt said:


> Good job, +rep


yesssssssssssss epper:


----------



## Phreaxer (Oct 8, 2005)

Can I just blantantly ask for rep? 

Will someone please show me some love?!!?!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Phreaxer said:


> Can I just blantantly ask for rep?
> 
> *Will someone please show me some love?!!?!*












I can show you some love baby!


----------



## bmiller1 (Mar 7, 2010)

michaelsil1, I'm debating on +1 rep for you based on humor or -1 rep because I scrolled down to your little love picture just as boss walked by.


----------



## Phreaxer (Oct 8, 2005)

bmiller1 said:


> michaelsil1, I'm debating on +1 rep for you based on humor or -1 rep because I scrolled down to your little love picture just as boss walked by.


LMAO! So true...  I did the SAME thing, but with a coworker, not a boss. nearly as bad though. :laugh:


----------



## bmiller1 (Mar 7, 2010)

Phreaxer said:


> LMAO! So true...  I did the SAME thing, but with a coworker, not a boss. nearly as bad though. :laugh:


Yeah, it wasn't even a disapproving "get back to work" look. It was more of a "whatever you're into, man" avoiding eye contact thing. Job:safe. Reputation around the office: slightly damaged. :sweatdrop:


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

Dear lord! Lol
The question is... Did you go searching for that, or was it from your personal collection?! Lol


----------



## Phreaxer (Oct 8, 2005)

jcollin76 said:


> Dear lord! Lol
> The question is... Did you go searching for that, or was it from your personal collection?! Lol


+rep for being funny AND pointing out a very valid question.


----------



## Phreaxer (Oct 8, 2005)

and for those of you who gave me neg rep for my request... thanks... it's not like I said "hey can you post a pic of a nasty fat chick showing more skin on her butt than I have on my entire body" :shrugs:


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

Hey..+1 for your +1 lol
Can't have ya in the red now can we...


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

How is it that a member on the site with only 50 posts has a over 1000 rep power rating......Ant can you please explain this whole thing to us....thanks


----------



## EclipseChris (Apr 20, 2011)

This thread is awesome, i was wondering how i have more rep than posts...


----------



## Phreaxer (Oct 8, 2005)

Can someone tell me if my sig works? lol


----------



## EclipseChris (Apr 20, 2011)

Phreaxer said:


> Can someone tell me if my sig works? lol


I don't see one.


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

Phreaxer said:


> Can someone tell me if my sig works? lol



no worky


----------



## 96jimmyslt (Jan 31, 2011)

Hey look, all my rep points are gone


----------



## danssoslow (Nov 28, 2006)

96jimmyslt said:


> Hey look, all my rep points are gone


You can only hope to improve. HA!!!:laugh:


----------



## ryan s (Dec 19, 2006)

Ok, in this thread alone I've seen people go from many green boxes to a couple reds...and a few reds to a multitude of greens. Swings of 600+ points :surprised:

It seems entirely too easy to wipe away someone's good rep or to whitewash someone's bad rep before they have a chance to redeem themselves. If it's "just a number" why even have it?

So you make one idiotic post in OT and go from 1500 to 0 due to multiple rep deductions...or one post in OT the other "half" of the ideology doesn't agree with and there it all goes...

Oh, and Ant or any mod: Is there some kind of karma setting enabled? On other vB sites, you can only give so much negative rep before you're required to give a certain amount of positive.


----------



## 96jimmyslt (Jan 31, 2011)

ryan s said:


> Ok, in this thread alone I've seen people go from many green boxes to a couple reds...and a few reds to a multitude of greens. Swings of 600+ points :surprised:
> 
> It seems entirely too easy to wipe away someone's good rep or to whitewash someone's bad rep before they have a chance to redeem themselves. If it's "just a number" why even have it?
> 
> ...


Yes, wtf. Now I have 600+ rep.

I vote for removal of automatic rep by post count.

Then having a 1-5 star vote system.

"40 5 star voted, 23 4 star votes" etc.

I don't like the "you must give some positive rep before you can give negative rep" idea :\


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

Personally, I don't think it really matters. It only has the value you choose to give it.
You still get to post what you want to post, regardless. 
I read the threads and the posts on them because I'm interested in the topic. I don't disregard somebody's post based on their rep....good or bad. 
Even if they are being a tool, they could still have a good point. Lol


----------



## 96jimmyslt (Jan 31, 2011)

jcollin76 said:


> Personally, I don't think it really matters. It only has the value you choose to give it.
> You still get to post what you want to post, regardless.
> I read the threads and the posts on them because I'm interested in the topic. I don't disregard somebody's post based on their rep....good or bad.
> Even if they are being a tool, they could still have a good point. Lol


But think about EBAY feedback. And ratings on amazon and things like that.

This is why I think the post count = rep is BAD because anyone who posts a lot can be confused for someone knowledgeable.

But if you are saying that someone with a low post count or rep points can give valid and useful information, than I agree with that as well.

Ideally:

1. someone asks questions

2. low rep points user posts help

3. high rep points user validates help

At least for me.

I think there should be a better way to vote on the level of expertise of each user somehow...


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

I think when your new to the site, as I still am, there is a certain learning curve. I first associated high post count with knowledge.. not always true.
Then I figured out not everyone post... Some lurk...some get counts from bumping fs threads.
Some people are very experienced but new here..
Long story short, don't take everything stated as truth, search for yourself, get second opinions, etc. Lol 
Don't let the little numbers fool ya, go of the answers you get, And how the person treats you, ie. are you being flamed, or are you being delt with respectfully.


----------



## Phreaxer (Oct 8, 2005)

Phreaxer said:


> Can someone tell me if my sig works? lol


now can anyone tell me why it magically disappeared?


----------



## Phreaxer (Oct 8, 2005)

ok... it works ^ :lol: but not on page 2 of this thread? :shrug:


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

I gave my first neg rep today, that taxi post by the spammer. It was funny to see the red come up lol. Otherwise I don't use it much, I should try to use it on good posts I suppose. I hate all this gimmick crap on forums now, I mean what are 'friends' and all that....how about people post about the subject at hand? Ok well 95+% of the time I suppose lol. Seems to me its kind of like how much people like what they post at the time, which is sort of like politics, which tends to be more about talking than actually doing anything constructive, yet its about how constructive the post is. Maybe I don't have that quite right lol.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

How do you give Neg rep???? I need that... 

I notice, I've got quite the number, but hardly any green squares... I want more green squares (why not right...lol)


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

This thread is like that little fairy on Legend of Zelda. You come visit here and your rep goes up! These guys love rep boost! Anyone care to boost me?


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

+1 for a qts headache! Lol


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

Hey Aaron, +1 for 'calling um like you see um' lol


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

I've never got a rep boost from this thread? not a single one...


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

Gotta ask for it! I'd be dishing em
out if I wasn't on tapatalk.


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

Yes you have... Lol


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

I do everything from my phone! Lol it let's me link to the thread from tapatalk. Then I can do things like rep. Then I just buzz back to tap to post.
Way easier to navigate And post, almost no lag.
Check your menu key, you may be able to direct link to the threads.?


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

So can I! 

+1 to you good sir!


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Some of you guys are treating this rep stuff like leveling up in a video game. Your "character" is all that matters here or anywhere; regardless of the rep number *or* the green squares. And there is nothing wrong with putting in the time here instead of just asking for hand outs.

It was a good question by the OP.


----------



## nineball (Jan 17, 2008)

roll over the varying green blocks from user to user...


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

What happens? Don't have the option on my phone...


----------



## nineball (Jan 17, 2008)

various statements.. weird statements...

jcollin76 is on a distinguished road

Fricasseekid has a spectacular aura about

sqshoestring will become famous soon enough


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

Really? Lol that is kinda odd.

So... Kinda like diyma fortune cookies, mixed with those stupid credit card mood readers, and a splash of a magic 8 ball? Lol


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

schmiddr2 said:


> Some of you guys are treating this rep stuff like leveling up in a video game. Your "character" is all that matters here or anywhere; regardless of the rep number *or* the green squares. And there is nothing wrong with putting in the time here instead of just asking for hand outs.
> 
> It was a good question by the OP.


I'm sorry Sir, I wasn't really "asking" for more,(ok, maybe :blush just more how one goes about giving them (although I must say my number to square ration was off..lol) 

feel free to remove any new squares..:blush:


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

schmiddr2 said:


> Some of you guys are treating this rep stuff like leveling up in a video game. Your "character" is all that matters here or anywhere; regardless of the rep number *or* the green squares. And there is nothing wrong with putting in the time here instead of just asking for hand outs.
> 
> It was a good question by the OP.


Well, for me anyway. The video game comment wasn't so much a belief of the way things are. It was simply a joke, satire even. As stated before I found this thread most amusing seeing as how I had attained substantial rep being a novice and all and that was before this thread ever existed. I suppose if this "rep" carries the clout you give it, I'll wear mine with pride and try not to walk on anyone's delicate 
e-sensibilities. 

Was a good question though!


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

It appears the green boxes denote recent activity, with light green that day or so and dark green is older. Yeah you just click negative when it comes up and then it thanks you lol.


----------



## OSN (Nov 19, 2008)

Fricasseekid said:


> This thread is like that little fairy on Legend of Zelda. You come visit here and your rep goes up! These guys love rep boost! Anyone care to boost me?


I up'd your rep for the Zelda reference. :laugh:


----------



## regxjin (Apr 9, 2011)

michaelsil1 said:


> I can show you some love baby!


LMAO...

You just made my day


----------



## bmiller1 (Mar 7, 2010)

OSN said:


> I up'd your rep for the Zelda reference. :laugh:


I upped your rep for upping a rep.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Phreaxer said:


> I dont see any reason the rep meter matters. Itrade is more important in my opinion (saying that with a 0 is almost hypocritical, I know)... It seems odd that rep can be manipulated so easily by someone with an agenda... If I didn't like someone, could I just go "negative rep" all their posts? Is there a limit? Same goes for a friend, could I bump their rep up by just blanketing their posts? If anyone wants to try the latter, it's spelled p-h-r-e-a-x-e-r.  :thumbsup:


I upped your rep for pointing out my master scheme. Notice you went from 1,360 to ...drum roll... 5,165. Commence.


Also: Large girls may be a little hard on the eyes, but close them and let them do their thing, most of the larger women I've met are excellent at keeping a guy happy. I'm hinting at the fact that they are good at the bj and such, if you're not catching my drift. No shame in allowing them to work harder to make up for their appearance. Besides, most are sweet personalities. Just sayin'.


----------



## Phreaxer (Oct 8, 2005)

"Thank" you Sir.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

so rep me back yo. lol


----------



## Phreaxer (Oct 8, 2005)

I already did and have to spread it around before giving it back to you. lol I thanked you though


----------



## ryan s (Dec 19, 2006)

...aaaaaaaaaand Rep Power is now useless.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

I see what you did there


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

ryan s said:


> ...aaaaaaaaaand Rep Power is now useless.


Yep!


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Oh yes. Yes it is. But... when the boat is rowing do you sit back and watch everyone flail..or do you bear down and help?


----------



## Phreaxer (Oct 8, 2005)

fourthmeal said:


> I see what you did there


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

What is Rep? Baby don't hurt me, don't hurt me, no more!


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

exercise.. Click on the rep button (scales) on your own post, observe your own rep points. Mine:

You currently have 33885 reputation point(s).


----------



## Phreaxer (Oct 8, 2005)

21472 here. :shrug:


----------



## McDizzle (Jan 17, 2008)

Just to add to the rep discussion, over at the CAF they have the same system. They like to call it the E-peen . The bigger the better


----------



## ryan s (Dec 19, 2006)

fourthmeal said:


> Oh yes. Yes it is. But... when the boat is rowing do you sit back and watch everyone flail..or do you bear down and help?


Depends if I have a camera or not...


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

heh.

T.M.I. incarnate


----------



## ryan s (Dec 19, 2006)

Hate to bump a thread that's been dead for a week but...

The rep system here is über-pointless.

Not only can you *just *view positive rep you've received--eliminating any chance of reporting abuse--but, for example, I was at 20,000+ (wtf?) earlier in the week, then went down to 6,000, and now I'm at 500 something. 

It doesn't matter too much to me...if I end up with all reds, haters gonna hate! :laugh: But what is the actual purpose if it's simply a free-for-all with no accountability? People were wanting it so badly and it's been implemented so poorly.

It's more comical than anything to read a thread and see someone's reputation swing tens of thousands of points for no reason...other than disagreeing with someone else.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

yeah, I had close to 3k and all green last week, someone ate all that and hooked me up with a bunch of red boxes... 

WTFever...


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

They see me rollin'... They hatin!


----------



## ryan s (Dec 19, 2006)

So long as too many negative reps can't automatically ban someone, looks like it's time to go back to the old standby of post count + join date :laugh: And that was the whole point of getting it...so as to NOT rely on a high post count and long membership to equate to knowledge.

But I think only Jimmay would have to worry about the first part...


----------



## Phreaxer (Oct 8, 2005)

ryan s said:


> So long as too many negative reps can't automatically ban someone, looks like it's time to go back to the old standby of post count + join date :laugh: And that was the whole point of getting it...so as to NOT rely on a high post count and long membership to equate to knowledge.
> 
> But I think only Jimmay would have to worry about the first part...


And I'd have to worry about the second part. lol


----------



## ryan s (Dec 19, 2006)

Rep = 100pts for every year of membership + 1pt for every post + 5pts for every "thanks" received - 100pts for every ban incurred

epper:


----------



## Jsracing (Apr 1, 2011)

Odd, my rep power went from over 100 to the teens suddenly. I was having problems accessing the site yesterday. Anyone know if that may have messed something up in my profile?


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

ditto here...system ****ed like I posted in another thread.

At one point I was in the 48k range


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> yeah, I had close to 3k and all green last week, someone ate all that and hooked me up with a bunch of red boxes...
> 
> WTFever...


OMG!

You got dissed!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Jsracing said:


> *Odd, my rep power went from over 100 to the teens suddenly.* I was having problems accessing the site yesterday. Anyone know if that may have messed something up in my profile?


Mine did too!

I wonder who I pissed off!


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

So much for leveling up my DIYMA character like an online game...


----------



## rytekproject (Feb 25, 2011)

repped for info!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

I lost over 1000 rep points overnight.....oh well


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

Yeah I get nailed too... Like 680 something to 46. Lol

Damn! They caught me!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

jcollin76 said:


> Yeah I get nailed too... Like 680 something to 46. Lol
> 
> *Damn! They caught me! *


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

Lol ^^^^ too good


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

It seems they got me too. Maybe they only penalized folks who got rep in this thread?!


----------



## 96jimmyslt (Jan 31, 2011)

I was 350 yesterday...
now 30 something.

I don't even know why I care.

The "thank" system is what really matters now.


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

The thank system... LMAO!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)




----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)




----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

I like pictures... They make me smile. Lol


----------



## 96jimmyslt (Jan 31, 2011)

Here is one you can use on the forum when someone gives out WRONG advice


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

Cool! I'm amassing a little collection of stupid, funny, and cool pics. 

Just a collector at heart.

Often thought about a thread in the 'off topic' of nothing but pics for people to use.
Not just to flame or anything, but cool stuff too. People could use for avatar or whatever...

Figured would be frowned upon though. Lol


----------



## 96jimmyslt (Jan 31, 2011)

jcollin76 said:


> Cool! I'm amassing a little collection of stupid, funny, and cool pics.
> 
> Just a collector at heart.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

This is a good one for when people start talking about capacitors.


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

So you just throwing that out there?

...or is that directed towards anyone?


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

Fricasseekid said:


> This is a good one for when people start talking about capacitors.


Lol that is good.... Okay though, don't want to drag this too far off topic... My apologies.


----------



## 96jimmyslt (Jan 31, 2011)

jcollin76 said:


> So you just throwing that out there?
> 
> ...or is that directed towards anyone?





> "Figured would be frowned upon though"


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

Far off topic?! I think it's been determined the topic at hand is null and void, has it not?


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

Fricasseekid said:


> Far off topic?! I think it's been determined the topic at hand is null and void, has it not?


True...


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

I agree that the topic has gone 















I still don't have a clue what Rep Power is. :z:


----------



## 96jimmyslt (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

96jimmyslt said:


>


Seriously???


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

Yup, I had 38-thousand something yesterday.

:surprised:


----------



## 96jimmyslt (Jan 31, 2011)

envisionelec said:


> Yup, I had 38-thousand something yesterday.
> 
> :surprised:


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

Okay look man... I'm going to try and squash this now, cuz I can see where it's going.

It's obvious your passionate about the hobby, props to you.

Il's also obvious that you enjoy trying to help people, again also a great attribute.

But... The reason you get flamed from time to time is you don't listen to advise, and You come off above it all when people are trying to help.

That burns people.
Don't ask the question if you don't want the answer.

I know more than the average Joe, but this place isn't populated with the average Joe.. some seriously intelligent people here. I regularly admit when I don't know something, and if I'm trying to help out a guy, and somebody with more knowledge chimes in.. cool.
That's better for the op, and I get to learn as well.

But back to the matter at hand.. any reason your singling me out?


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

jcollin76 said:


> Okay look man... I'm going to try and squash this now, cuz I can see where it's going.
> 
> It's obvious your passionate about the hobby, props to you.
> 
> ...


Did I miss something?


----------



## 96jimmyslt (Jan 31, 2011)

jcollin76 said:


> Okay look man... I'm going to try and squash this now, cuz I can see where it's going.
> 
> It's obvious your passionate about the hobby, props to you.
> 
> ...


If you are talking about me, I was not singling you out.

I was referring to your comment:



> "Cool! I'm amassing a little collection of stupid, funny, and cool pics.
> 
> Just a collector at heart.
> 
> ...


More specifically the part:


> "Figured would be frowned upon though. Lol"


The "this is me giving a ****" picture was in regards to caring if posting pictures was frowned upon by anyone 

More specifically, me caring if anyone didn't like me personally posting pictures


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

My rep dropped over 1000 points since yesterday. Was it the amplifier blowjobs?


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

Well if I had a big ol pic of a foot in the mouth, I'd use it now for myself. My apologies.. again. Having a bad day and TOTALLY misinterpreted it.

Sorry 96jimmy


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

*Can't we all just get along.
*

Famous Rodney King Quote for those of you that are to young to remember.


----------



## nineball (Jan 17, 2008)

jcollin76 said:


> Well if I had a big ol pic of a foot in the mouth, I'd use it now for myself. My apologies.. again. Having a bad day and TOTALLY misinterpreted it.
> 
> Sorry 96jimmy


----------



## 96jimmyslt (Jan 31, 2011)

jcollin76 said:


> Well if I had a big ol pic of a foot in the mouth, I'd use it now for myself. My apologies.. again. Having a bad day and TOTALLY misinterpreted it.
> 
> Sorry 96jimmy


Np man. I probably should have been more clear with the pictures direction


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

Lol thanks nineball... Frustrated posting is almost as bad as drunk posting. Lol


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

When you call people from this board do you say "die-ma" "Dee-ma" or D I Y M A.

I made a call and I was like yeah this is tyroneshoes from ......mini panic attack... die ma?

Never thought about it before


----------



## nineball (Jan 17, 2008)

D-I-Y mobile audio or D-I-Y-M-A. a friend calls it dee-ma but it just doesn't sound right to me.

one other rep-related question. as most my rep # has been all over the board the last few days, taking 1500+ swings in value. currently it shows as 314 yet my "reputation points" are over 7k. anyone got an explanation for that one?


----------



## 96jimmyslt (Jan 31, 2011)

I pronounce it in my head "d muh"

But I always -say- "do it yourself mobile audio"


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

Good questions... Never thought about it either. Lol

Anytime I talk to somebody about the site, I just refer to It as 'do it yourself mobile audio'.

No way in hell they would know what diyma is.. lol


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

I like to think I did your mom; 
Di' Y' Ma!


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

I like to think of it as a shell of what it once was.


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

fourthmeal said:


> I like to think of it as a shell of what it once was.


Buzzkill huh!? Need someone to talk to about this?


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Nah just more observational than anything else. 

I'm still here, I still contribute, etc etc. But a spade is still a spade.


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

fourthmeal said:


> Nah just more observational than anything else.
> 
> I'm still here, I still contribute, etc etc. But a spade is still a spade.


From what I hear I've no doubt this place was once something extraordinary. But it's still the most elite collection of audio knowledge on the Internet an I'm proud to be a part of it!


----------



## Phreaxer (Oct 8, 2005)

96jimmyslt said:


>


I love this one. :lol:


----------



## ryan s (Dec 19, 2006)

Rep power is too current. I was all about it before it was so mainstream.


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

ryan s said:


> Rep power is too current. I was all about it before it was so mainstream.


I was uncool before uncool was cool too!


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

I think it has it's merits.
It would just be nice to understand it better. It seems inconsistent At best. Many people have stated how they think it works... But nothing certain. How can loose so much, so fast?
For example... I'm in the 40's now, yesterday I was in the 600's. But when I click the scales, I'm at 1600 or something. That number doesn't change like the displayed one.

Would just be nice to understand the why's and how's.


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

Yup, I was in the 1000s but yesterday I was at 90 something. I haven't even been posting enough to be busted down like that either. 

There also seems to be no correlation between rep number and the number of green squares attained.


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

The green squares appear to be your last couple votes best I can tell.

Lol, did you post in OT have the feeling you could get big change there....maybe not who knows. I really don't like all that crap anyway, I come to read and post audio stuff, not have friends and reps and whatever. I'd get on facebook or something if I wanted that social stuff.....but its not my site they can do whatever.


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

sqshoestring said:


> The green squares appear to be your last couple votes best I can tell.
> 
> Lol, did you post in OT have the feeling you could get big change there....maybe not who knows. I really don't like all that crap anyway, I come to read and post audio stuff, not have friends and reps and whatever. I'd get on facebook or something if I wanted that social stuff.....but its not my site they can do whatever.


Aw man!? You don't wanna be my BFF?!


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

and today I've got a bunch of green boxes and over 500 rep??? 

yesterday I had zero and a whole line of red???


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

Fricasseekid said:


> Aw man!? You don't wanna be my BFF?!


I'm seriously considering it to be honest, the entertainment value is there for sure. But I don't seem to know how it works since I never used a friend thing on a site. It seems so, Brittany Spears or something, but she can make my subs really pump....the IB 15s are all over music like that.


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

sqshoestring said:


> I'm seriously considering it to be honest, the entertainment value is there for sure. But I don't seem to know how it works since I never used a friend thing on a site. It seems so, Brittany Spears or something, but she can make my subs really pump....the IB 15s are all over music like that.


I'd like to pump her subs!









I wonder what her rep would be?


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

Fricasseekid said:


> I'd like to pump her subs!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fo realz... you could prolly mount 2 IB15s in that "enclosure"


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

She sure showed it to everyone. I'm a strange guy must be 'cause I have no interest in catching diseases lol.:surprised:


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

sqshoestring said:


> She sure showed it to everyone. I'm a strange guy must be 'cause I have no interest in catching diseases lol.:surprised:


----------



## 96jimmyslt (Jan 31, 2011)

While we are on the subject...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


>


Only one phrase pops to my head when I see those "motorboating"


----------



## Phreaxer (Oct 8, 2005)

What husband would be cool with that? I mean, come on man, have some respect for your wife even if she has none for herself.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

Phreaxer said:


> What husband would be cool with that? I mean, come on man, have some respect for your wife even if she has none for herself.


I think I need to leave you more negative rep power for that reply :laugh:


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

Phreaxer said:


> What husband would be cool with that? I mean, come on man, have some respect for your wife even if she has none for herself.


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

Phreaxer said:


> What husband would be cool with that? I mean, come on man, have some respect for your wife even if she has none for herself.


Cap'n save-a-ho much?


----------



## Phreaxer (Oct 8, 2005)

Fricasseekid said:


> Cap'n save-a-ho much?


Nah. I just respect my wife more than that.


----------



## Phreaxer (Oct 8, 2005)

BeatsDownLow said:


> I think I need to leave you more negative rep power for that reply :laugh:


:mean: 

I don't need everyone seeing my wife before the honeymoon they way I should be seeing her on the honeymoon... Straight up trashy to wear something like that to an event (namely a wedding) where your dad is going to be there. I have a daughter and I'd be really dissapointed if she were dressed like that in public.


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

Phreaxer said:


> Nah. I just respect my wife more than that.


A. What happens amongst men stays amongst men. 

B. Just cause your some kinda über husband doesn't mean everyone else has to be. 

C. Maybe he's a great husband and his ol' lady is just cool like that. 


PS. I'm upset cause I can't view the pics you post on my phone Jimmy!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

Phreaxer said:


> :mean:
> 
> I don't need everyone seeing my wife before the honeymoon they way I should be seeing her on the honeymoon... Straight up trashy to wear something like that to an event (namely a wedding) where your dad is going to be there. I have a daughter and I'd be really dissapointed if she were dressed like that in public.


She is saving the nip for her man. I would be more interested in whats below the belt on my honeymoon anyway, but maybe thats just me.


----------



## Phreaxer (Oct 8, 2005)

Fricasseekid said:


> A. What happens amongst men stays amongst men.


Like what happens in Vegas...? That's never true... 



Fricasseekid said:


> B. Just cause your some kinda über husband doesn't mean everyone else has to be.


Very true. But it does mean my wife will be happy while so many others won't be. 



Fricasseekid said:


> C. Maybe he's a great husband and his ol' lady is just *trashy *like that.


"cool like that"? fixed. 





Fricasseekid said:


> PS. I'm upset cause I can't view the pics you post on my phone Jimmy!


:lol:


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

Phreaxer said:


> Like what happens in Vegas...? That's never true...
> 
> 
> Very true. But it does mean my wife will be happy while so many others won't be.
> ...


Silly man! Lol

Other guys don't need to tuck thier junk in just to make thier wives happy. They actually use it right and get away with other stuff. 

That's very gentlemanly of you to refer to her as "trashy". Let's completed dehumanize her and smother car polish all over her jiggly parts so it looks like fresh peaches and ****! That what twashy bitzes desire right. 

BTW, I'm just pushin your buttons, I don't even know WTF were talking about. All I know is you started being all condescending and calling other peoples ol' ladies trashy and what not...


----------



## Phreaxer (Oct 8, 2005)

Fricasseekid said:


> That's very gentlemanly of you to refer to her as "trashy". Let's completed dehumanize her and smother car polish all over her jiggly parts so it looks like fresh peaches and ****! That what twashy bitzes desire right.
> 
> BTW, I'm just pushin your buttons, I don't even know WTF were talking about. All I know is you started being all condescending and calling other peoples ol' ladies trashy and what not...


LMAO. lol 
Touche my good man, touche. 
I guess while being "gentlemanly" towards my wife and expressing myself I did insult someone else. You make a valid point. :blush:


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

Phreaxer said:


> LMAO. lol
> Touche my good man, touche.
> I guess while being "gentlemanly" towards my wife and expressing myself I did insult someone else. You make a valid point. :blush:


It's all good!!! ;D


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Yes, what happens in Vegas?

<-----


----------

